# Trinchado



## Eva Maria

No he podido encontrar la traducción de "trinchado" al alemán.

Contexto:

- Trinchado de ajos tiernos (En francés sería "Émincée d'ails tendres")

Wie kann man das auf Deutsch sagen?

- Gehackte junge Knoblauchen ?

Qué opináis?

EM


----------



## starrynightrhone

"trinchado" = "tranchiert" en alemán

Mmmm....."tranchierter junger Knoblauch"? 

qué es eso?


----------



## Eva Maria

starrynightrhone said:


> "trinchado" = "tranchiert" en alemán
> 
> Mmmm....."tranchierter junger Knoblauch"?
> 
> qué es eso?


 

Sí, suena fatal!

Es que "trinchar" y "tranchieren" creo que sólo sirven para carne.

Also "gehackt" besser!

Danke!

EM


----------



## starrynightrhone

> Also "gehackt" besser!


 
Sí, mucho mejor! 

"gehackter junger Knoblauch"


----------



## starrynightrhone

Me he ocurrido otra cosa:

pienso que "in Scheiben geschnittener junger Knoblauch" te sirva más que "gehackt".

"gehackt" = picado (lo que no es lo mismo que "tranchado").

Qué piensas?


----------



## Eva Maria

starrynightrhone said:


> Me he ocurrido otra cosa:
> 
> pienso que "in Scheiben geschnittener junger Knoblauch" te sirva más que "gehackt".
> 
> "gehackt" = picado (lo que no es lo mismo que "tranchado").
> 
> Qué piensas?


 
S,

Me has hecho pensar!

Pero creo que "gehackt" se parece mas a "tranchieren", pero para verduras, que "in Scheiben schneiden".

Pero gracias!

Korrektur:

Se me ha ocurrido (ocurrirse, verbo reflexivo) otra cosa:

pienso que "in Scheiben geschnittener junger Knoblauch" sirva  te puede servir te servirá más que "gehackt".

EM


----------



## starrynightrhone

Gracias por corregirme EM.

Conoces la terminología francesa para esto? Brunoise (würfelig) y julienne (feine Scheiben)?

Se usa también en alemán, sobre todo en restaurantes como el tuyo


----------



## dec-sev

starrynightrhone said:


> Sí, mucho mejor!
> 
> "gehackter junger Knoblauch"


 
Quizá _geschnizelter Knoblauch_ sea mucho más mejor.
Imaginate que trabajo me cuesta dar sugerencias a los nativos.


----------



## heidita

Hier würde ich auf geschittene tippen, gehackt ist zu klein.

*klein geschnittene junge Knoblauchsprossen/geschnittener junger Knoblauch*


----------



## starrynightrhone

dec-sev said:


> Quizá _geschnizelter Knoblauch_ sea mucho más mejor.
> Imaginate que trabajo me cuesta dar sugerencias a los nativos.


 
_Geschnizelter?  _
Sagt das dein Wörterbuch? Das würden wir nicht sagen... aber was wir haben ist "Geschnetzeltes" (aber das verwenden wir für Fleisch).




dec-sev said:


> Imaginate que trabajo me cuesta dar sugerencias a los nativos.


 
Estás aprendiendo como yo


----------



## starrynightrhone

heidita said:


> Hier würde ich auf geschittene tippen, gehackt ist zu klein.
> 
> *klein geschnittene junge Knoblauchsprossen/geschnittener junger Knoblauch*


 
Du meinst Knoblauchzehen, oder?


----------



## heidita

starrynightrhone said:


> Du meinst Knoblauchzehen, oder?


 
Nein, starry. Guck, das ist frischer junger Knoblauch. Besser Knoblauchsprossen, findest du nicht?


http://jardin-mundani.com/liliaceae/all.jpg


----------



## Eva Maria

starrynightrhone said:


> Gracias por corregirme EM.
> 
> Conoces la terminología francesa para esto? Brunoise (würfelig) y julienne (feine Scheiben)?
> 
> Se usa también en alemán, sobre todo en restaurantes como el tuyo


 
Confieso que no las conocía. Du wisst alles!

Interessant! Voy a comprobar si me pueden servir.

Danke!

EM


----------



## Aurin

oder Knoblauchkeime


----------



## Eva Maria

dec-sev said:


> Quizá _geschnizelter Knoblauch_ sea mucho más mejor.
> Imaginate que trabajo me cuesta dar sugerencias a los nativos.


 

Sebastopol,

Se agradece todo lo que hagas!

No conocía "geschnizelter".

EM


----------



## Eva Maria

heidita said:


> Hier würde ich auf geschittene tippen, gehackt ist zu klein.
> 
> *klein geschnittene junge Knoblauchsprossen/geschnittener junger Knoblauch*


 

Danke, Heidita!

Pues si que hay posibilidades! 

Voy a estudiar todas vuestras propuestas.

EM

PS: ¿Qué tal está tu "Joya"? Ha ha ha ha


----------



## Eva Maria

Aurin said:


> oder Knoblauchkeime


 

Aurin,

Danke! 

¡Demasiadas posibilidades!

Me las estudio todas....

EM


----------

